
Bar Talk: Informal Social Interactions, Alcohol  Prohibition, and Invention - tosh
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9ALWoCK-3fWUxCM1VRTVFkM0E/view
======
tosh
> the imposition of statewide prohibition reduces the number of patents by 15%
> per year in previously wet counties relative to previously dry counties. The
> effect is largest in the first three years after the imposition of
> prohibition and diminishes thereafter.

